# What to serve with gumbo



## leethequeen

I really need some suggestions on what to serve with gumbo (chicken, sausage, and shrimp) and rice. Starters, sides, dessert? Would really appreciate any advice you can give me.


----------



## ed buchanan

Since it is quite filling . I would go with a creative salad, no side as everything is in the gumbo. For dessert home made Praline basket with vanilla ice cream inside. Bread New Orleans Sourdough.


----------



## gonefishin

I usually serve mine with a slice of cornbread. I like a cornbread that isn't too sweet and then drizzle a light bit of honey on top of mine (my wife really dislikes honey). At work I'll add some jalapeños. But if corn is in season I'll add some of the corn off of the cob to the batter and then place it in the cast iron pan on the grill. I'll place it for indirect heating and then place some corn (in husk) over the fire. The aroma that the cornbread picks up from the corn, in husk, cooked on the grill is pleasing to the nose as much as the palette.


dan


----------



## amazingrace

That sounds great! I figure if I leave now, and drive straight through, I could be there in about 15 hours. Is dinner at around 6:30 tomorrow evening? By the way, HubbyDearest loves gumbo too, so I have to bring him with me. :bounce:


----------



## leethequeen

Thanks for the great ideas. I know I can do the cornbread and corn on the grill. I have never done praline baskets but will learn tomorrow!


----------



## kyheirloomer

I'm curious why you think you have to serve anything with it?

Gumbo & white rice is a hearty, pretty filling meal that really doesn't need any accompanyments. 

If you must have a starter, perhaps a Shrimp Remouldade? Or maybe Crawfish Boulettes? Or Oysters Bienville?

I'm not big on desserts, myself. But I can supply a long list of desserts likely to be found on a cajun/creole table if you really need one. But Ed's suggestion for praline baskets filled with ice cream is as good as any, and better than some.


----------



## shroomgirl

Apps: Crawfish balls, boudin balls, oysters work, shrimp remoulade....phenominal on fried green tomatoes.



Salad.....Green, Italian, etc.....viniagrette with viniager or lemon

rolls/cornbread

Strawberry Crepes Fitzgerald
Lemon Ice Cream or italian ice
heavier, but southern and tasty.....sweet potato crepes with bourbon praline sauce


----------



## mattie405

here in town (Lafayette) it is typically served with a side of potato salad and maybe some buttered french bread thats been toasted. Most asked for desert is bread pudding with a burbon sauce.....at least among the locals.


----------



## chrislehrer

When you get right down to it, gumbo is basically a rich sauce that's just barely thin enough to call a soup. So I'd stay away from anything that needs sauce.

Starter: raw oysters (or clams, scallops, whatever)

Side: simple green salad, dressed with just salt, pepper, oil, and lemon

Crusty bread helps mop up all the soup.

For dessert, I like sweet potato pecan pie, but any kind of clean, intensely-flavored dessert ought to work just fine.


----------



## shroomgirl

Paul Prudhomme's first cookbook has gumbo with a scoop of potato salad instead of rice. Opolusas (sp, know it's spelled oh so wrong) is not that far from Lafayette......

There's a salad in Baton Rouge with parm, blue cheese, lemon, parsley and lettuce....supreme, surprise, something.....anyway, several seafood restaurants serve it....nice balance.

Bet azaelas are blooming now. Should be a riot of color in the bayou.


----------



## chrislehrer

I'm pretty sure it's etouffee he serves with rice, not gumbo.


----------



## leethequeen

I decided corn bread and corn would be too heavy so will go with a light salad, french bread and the praline cups and ice cream. Thank you all for responding so quickly.


----------



## mattie405

shroomgirl, the azaleas have come and gone a few weeks ago, now the heat of the summer is beginning...not looking forward to it. Opelousas isn't too far from us about 20 miles. I haven't seen anyone put the potato salad right into the gumbo, at least not locally, I have seen people go nuts when a place runs out of potato salad tho. I am not a gumbo eater but hubby will usually have a go at it, he prefers the one made with chicken, sausage and shrimp to all others here.


----------



## treehugger057

New Orleans was my home for many years and for me its all about some garlic butter and french bread. We never made sides really it was the meal itself! If you are looking for the taste of LA. I suggest maybe a salad and some bread pudding w/ rum sauce for dessert.
Happy taste buds 
Tyler


----------



## bonnie j

Here's a link to Bob & Jakes, on Bourbon St, LA, and their Sensational Salad, with a recipe:

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/posts/add/threadId/54007

The famous Sensation Salad created at _Bob & Jake's Restaurant_ on Government Street in Baton Rouge


----------



## mitch amy

how bout parlines and ice cream


----------



## heidi hanchey

Gumbo is not gumbo without a little rice in the bottom of the bowl said The Mobile Country Club Chef of AL.  The other dish is made with rice.  I eat them both.


----------



## belton2017

What is the salad recipe


----------



## laurenlulu

My grandma used to love it, we'd go at least once a month and she'd always get it. Simple salad really.. iceberg with a little parsley and a dressing with oil, vinegar, lemon, S&to and quite a bit of fresh garlic. Dress salad and top with Romano. I always wondered what a salad was without stuff in it, especially in LA where shrimp is served around the clock but she liked it anyway.


----------



## flipflopgirl

A good cold crispy sweet and sour(ish) cole slaw.

Sounds weird but you asked.

mimi


----------



## maryb

Gumbo, rice, Crusty french bread(just baked), beer!


----------



## flipflopgirl

MaryB said:


> Gumbo, rice, Crusty french bread(just baked), beer!


Blustery cold and raining cats and dogs.....imma at your house MaryB.

Dessert......bread pudding (cinnamon apple with brandy plumped raisins) a vanilla hard sauce and then a place in front of the fire!

NOLA be calling me....

mimi


----------

